# FTP ordner duplizieren



## vsitor (13. April 2005)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Ordner auf dem Server zu duplizieren bzw. zu kopieren.
Ich will nämlich nicht immer erst einen Ordner auf meine Platte ziehen um ihn dann wieder in einem neuen Verzeichnis hochzuladen.

Ich nutze WS FTP, hat jemand eine Idee?
Danke


----------



## generador (13. April 2005)

ja flashen wäre eine Möglichkeit wenn das dein Server zulässt

Das kannst du mit FlashFXP machen einmal rechts einmal links und dann einfach rüberschieben


----------



## vsitor (21. April 2005)

Hallo und vielen Dank,

ich habe mir das Programm besorgt, weiss aber leide nicht was du genau meinst mit "einmal rechts und einmal links"

Ich habe auf der rechten Seite den Server-Ordner, dann mache ich was um ihn zu duplizieren ?

Danke


----------

